# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Nier donatie

## Yasminaben

Hallo,

Ik ben een 29 jarige vrouw en ga drie keer in de week naar het ziekenhuis voor de nierdialyse. Het is loodzwaar. Ik heb geen normaal leven. Ik hou het niet meer vol. Een vochtbeperking van 800 ml per dag, vermoeidheid, geen vrijheid, pijn en niet meer normaal kunnen functioneren. Mijn leven bestaat uit het ziekenhuis en thuis bijkomen van de dialyses. Wie wil mij helpen? Wie wil zijn of haar nier afstaan? Ik weet dat het niet niks is maar ik ben zo wanhopig. Wie wil me helpen mijn leven terug te krijgen?

Door een hartstilstand functioneren mijn nieren niet meer. De wachtlijsten zijn erg lang. Mijn moeder wou haar nier afstaan maar dat is afgewezen omdat zij een kunsthartklep heeft. 
Ik zie nu geen licht aan het eind van de tunnel. Alsjeblieft.alsjeblieft help me mijn leven terug te krijgen.... Ik ben u dan eeuwig dankbaar....

----------

